# Ethernet Interfaces problem



## zoucha (Feb 11, 2021)

hi everyone, I want to transfer from Synology to Freenas recently and I have a 10 Gigabit Ethernet,which the model is the intel x520 82599es. It is drive-free on Synology and works perfectly, so I want to know whether it can be driven and used normally on the latest Freenas(FreeNAS 12.2) or FreeNAS 11.2-U7  as it is on Synology.
Thank you all.


----------



## George (Feb 11, 2021)

I think this belongs in the FreeNAS forum, see Thread 7290.


----------

